# Electronic Caller Comparison



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen this ? http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2013/01/gear-review-predator-call?photo=1#node-1001360497

I have a couple of problems with it.

1. they should have used foxpros CS 24

2. they have shockwave rated ahead of Alpha Dog, even though shockwave got 3-A,1-B and 1-C. Then Alpha Dog got 4-A and 1-B

By my calculations that would put the Alpha Dog ahead ?????????

Anyway I still think Foxpro overall is on top especially if they would have compared with the CS 24


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I understand the reasoning behind testing the shockwave over the cs24...... I don't understand the results though. If there were other factors that contributed to the results, they should have made a category for them too....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

too bad they don't list the individual back round of each caller...............


----------

